# mplayer beenden -> schwarzer Bildschirm



## Tob (25. August 2002)

Jedesmal wenn ich den mplayer mit einem druck au "q" beende quitiert er das mit einem schwarzen Bildschirm, wechsle ich dann in einen ander terminal und wieder zurück in den kde ist wieder alles normal und ich kann wieder alles tun und lassen was ich will.
mach ich was falsch, ist das normal oder varsche ich mich einfach mal wieder selbst ?

tob


----------



## Christian Fein (25. August 2002)

Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen wo das problem ist. 
Das einzige was ich dir sagen kann ist:
nein das ist nicht normalerweise so.


----------



## Tob (25. August 2002)

mh also das hab ich mir fast gedacht....
ist sonst schonmal jemandem etwas ähnliches wiederfahren ?

tob


----------

